# Tank Dilema - which 150 tank to buy??



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

Hello everyone. I am trying to decide between two different brands of 150 gallon tanks. Both basically the same price ($10 dollar difference thats it).

Tank #1:

-150 gallons
-72x18x27tall
- black silicone
-built by a local tank manufacturer that I have had good success with for a long time (I have a 90, 65 and some 30's that have been running non-stop since 1993/4).

Tank #2:
-150 gallons

BUT its 72x18x29 tall (so its really a little bigger -more like 160)
-clear (traditional) silicone
-made by All-glass (now Aqueon).

I am having trouble deciding which one to get.

On one hand, I prefer the black silicone (doesn't show up the inevitable algae over time) and I trust the local tank manufacturer based on the long term success I have had with their tanks.

One the other hand, the two extra inches of height really is quite noticable (certainly nicer looking proportions - not so 'elongated' looking) and the extra water volume is a bonus - esp. for basically the same price..
I know All-glass has a pretty good reputation. Are their tanks built to last 15+years trouble free?

I keeping flipping back and forth. one minute I am going with the black silicone and sacrificing a bit of size and volume by going with the local tank manufacturer based on the long term quality of my existing tank.

the next minute I am saying that I know that All-glass makes very good tanks, and that I should not have a problem even long term and that I should definitely go with the larger tank. after all bigger is almost always better.

Any opinions to help me decide would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

-12 Volt

ps I am new to this formum but a long time member of AC and MFK. I will be stocking this tank with big barbs but will also house some south americans in the mix too (geos and severums). Although this is not strictly a straight cichlid tank, I know there are many knowledgable people on this forum so I appreciate any input.

thanks again


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

sorry about the double post.. my computer timed out on me so I hit submit again and this happened.

mods please delete one of these duplicate threads.

thank you.


----------



## PRSKILLER (May 26, 2008)

No brainer, I would choose AGA :thumb:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Why not ask your local guy to build the slightly larger one for you and see if they will come close on the price. I can't see them saying no. A bonus could be that they would drill it for you too (if you are going that route).


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I would go with the AGA unless you can talk the local guy out of a bigger tank for the same money as BenHugs suggests.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

I would go bigger but what about shipping? You can pick up from your local joint are you going to pay an arm and a leg to get the other one shipped?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I have never seen a tank made with black silicone. At first I thought it might look kind of odd, but you say it looks good, and I guess it might. Black can be surprisingly inconspicuous. I learned that when I put a black chain link fence around my property. I initially wanted green, but the fence company convinced me otherwise. I am grateful to them whenever I look at the thing! I also used black silicone for my rock background, and that looks great to me.

That aside, I would definetely go with the lower tank. Tanks over 2' high can be a major trouble to maintain, since it's darn near impossible to reach the rear bottom corner unless you are 7' tall and have arms like a monkey. This assumes that the tank sits on a stand of about 30" - and you need that height to fit decent filtration under the setup! I am 6' tall, have long arms, and am speaking from experience with a 240G (8'x2'x2'). The only reason I didn't go for 30" height with that tank was that this would have almost doubled the price, but man am I glad I didn't for the maintenance reason! Your tank will already be 27" tall and around there every inch counts!

Of course having more water is always a bonus, but I reckon here you really don't want it in height! Just built a nice big sump system - feel free to check out my system for some ideas!

In addition, supporting the local guys would mean something to me, plus the black silicone will give a pretty unique look to the tank - how many people here have a tank built with black silicone?

HTH

Frank


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a tank with black silicone. Our local supplier/builder started using black instead of the clear a couple of years ago. I would never go back. It doesn't stand out any more than the clear and you can't see algae on it, and if you ever medicate your tank you can't change it's color (everyone with blue silicone knows what I'm talking about) I would go with the guy you've been using all along a see what he'll build you :thumb:

Even my custom sump overflow tank was made with black silicone (does anyone need pictures  )


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> (does anyone need pictures )


Sure, I'm curious, let us see your tank with black silicone!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

An older shot of my 65 tall saltwater with black silicone is here. I have tons of pics of all my tanks on my computer, but we can't upload them can we? I could link to another forum that has lots of my pics if we are allowed.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

tannable75 said:


> I would go with the AGA unless you can talk the local guy out of a bigger tank for the same money as BenHugs suggests.


I think this makes sense.

if they can build me a tank that is a little taller for, say an extra 50 bucks its probaby worth it and I get the best of both worlds -extra height, water volume and black silicone.

more than that and its probably not worth it and I should go with the stock Aqueon tank.

I guess I really need a quote to really make an informed decision..


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

12 Volt Man said:


> An older shot of my 65 tall saltwater with black silicone is here. I have tons of pics of all my tanks on my computer, but we can't upload them can we? I could link to another forum that has lots of my pics if we are allowed.


You don't seem to be able to embed pictures that are hosted on Monsterfishkeepers in threads on CF. That is an issue with Monstefishkeepers not giving permission for this thing rather than CF though - understandably though since it would cost Monstefishkeepers bandwidth while not giving them anything in return. CF it would give pictures for free 

That being said, you can certainly embed pictures here that are hosted on other sites, and there are plenty of free hosting sites. For details click here.

There is also no rule that I know of which would prohibit you to post a link to another forum which contains a thread that is related to what you are talking about or contains relevant pictures.


----------



## dankev (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll add another vote for black silicone. I have it on my 55G, made by All Glass, incidentally. Really doesn't stand out at all, especially with my black background. And you can't see algae, etc. It just so happened that the used tank I was buying had it. I didn't think much of it at the time. Now it's something I would specifically look for in a tank.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

I would agree. I love black silicone. Most people don't have black silicone tanks, but everyone I have talked to that does would never go black to clear.

over the long term, its a cleaner, nicer look.

but so is an extra 2 inches and 12 galllons of water.. 

I am so confused.

its funny - this is not an easy decision...

I will have toi see what the local guys can do and at what price to really know which tank I am going to get..


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

Tell them what the competition costs and see if they will come close. I'm sure they want your money


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I would be hesitant to buy a tank â€œlocally madeâ€


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

its actually not a 'guy' its a company:

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/

I am actually concerned about the long term quality of the AGA tank not the other way around.

because I have 8 tanks ranging in size from 10-90 gallons all from Miracles that have been running non stop for over 15 years now - no leaks, no problems.

I want to ensure that same kind of longetivity with the AGA brand. They are more mass produced and that has me a little hesitant to switch..

I have asked my LFS to get me a quote from the local company to build me a tank that is 72x18x29 with the black silicone.

if I can get the best of both worlds for a decent price, I'll go with it.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 22, 2008)

thread update:

I have ordered an Aqueon 150 gallon WITH black silicone.

they are avaible special order, costs $40 more and takes 4-6 weeks.

but its ordered.. 8)


----------

